# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  هزینه زندگی دانشجویی در تهران

## golbargsima

درود
1.اگر قرار باشد به دانشگاه آزاد تهران بیاییم (از شهرستان) آیا خوابگاه به ما میدهند یا باید هزینه ی خوابگاه را بپردازیم؟
2.اگر هزینه دارد، هزینه ی خوابگاه سالانه حدوداً چقدر است؟
3.کیفیت خوابگاه دانشگاه آزاد چگونه است؟ چه خدماتی به دانشجو ارائه می دهد؟
4.خرج یک زندگی دانشجویی برای یک شهرستانی در تهران سالانه حدوداً چقدر است؟(بدون در نظر گرفتن شهریه دانشگاه)

----------


## rezagmi

> درود
> 1.اگر قرار باشد به دانشگاه آزاد تهران بیاییم (از شهرستان) آیا خوابگاه به ما میدهند یا باید هزینه ی خوابگاه را بپردازیم؟
> 2.اگر هزینه دارد، هزینه ی خوابگاه سالانه حدوداً چقدر است؟
> 3.کیفیت خوابگاه دانشگاه آزاد چگونه است؟ چه خدماتی به دانشجو ارائه می دهد؟
> 4.خرج یک زندگی دانشجویی برای یک شهرستانی در تهران سالانه حدوداً چقدر است؟(بدون در نظر گرفتن شهریه دانشگاه)


سلام
خوابگاه پسرانه نمیده

----------

